# no sound sync system



## jonwaynem (Jan 17, 2015)

OK so I have attempted installing an aftermarket amp and sub to my 2011 f250 w sync and I accidentally touched my factory speaker wires to the amps output and now I have no sound. At first only the right side had sound then managed to lose it also so now I have no sound whatsoever. Please help


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

No sound where...in the vehicle system or the after market system? I also take it you have the upgraded sound system from Ford with factory amplifiers?


----------

